

Amazon launches AWS OpsWorks - fideloper
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2013/02/18/announcing-aws-opsworks/
Automated DevOps, using Chef
======
fideloper
After watching the video, which outlines deploying a PHP application, I'm
pretty excited about this.

I'm hoping the Chef integration is done well! It wasn't clear how that fully
plays in with their video.

